# What is YOUR most sought after snake...?



## bobby2 (May 6, 2010)

All hyped up from the expo still, i've been trying to construct my ideal managerie of snakes in my head... It really got me thinking - I want to know what the snake lover's ideal snake is.

What would be your ultimate fantasy in snake or python ownership? 
(When i say fantasy i don't mean you can make it up... no wings.)

It can be australian or other, elapid, python, venemous, non-venemous.... whatever.

tell me what you think!!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (May 6, 2010)

BHP or GTP


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (May 6, 2010)

Nah i would like any snake....... gimme anything lol


----------



## bobby2 (May 6, 2010)

hahaha
oh yer, and if you already have your ideal snake, post a pic


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2010)

Rough Scaled Python


----------



## bobby2 (May 6, 2010)

yew!!! that's what i said


----------



## lonnie (May 6, 2010)

black headed pythons
but love them all


----------



## bkevo (May 6, 2010)

diamonds


----------



## eitak (May 6, 2010)

Jag/RPM which ever you call them, GTP, a really red hypo bredli, a really gold jungle, ball python and an albino python of some description. Basically all pythons .

All of them obviosuly would ideally be very placid and great to handle feed etc.


----------



## bobby2 (May 6, 2010)

yer i'd be pretty happy with a nice gtp...


----------



## Serpentess (May 6, 2010)

Scrubbie and Green Tree Python. 
Also some sort of carpet.


----------



## shlanger (May 6, 2010)

_Oxyuranus temporalis_


----------



## cougars (May 6, 2010)

Rough Scale Python
Albino Olive


----------



## Slats (May 6, 2010)

yommy said:


> Rough Scaled Python


 
Albino rough scaled python


----------



## Snakeman97404 (May 6, 2010)

Albino Olive


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

breeding trio of true blue northern tree snakes
keelback trio
lowlands whipsnake
high yellow inland taipan 
RBB pair
striped brown tree snake trio (i think these are called night tigers... but not too sure on that, havnt researched enough)
slaty grey trio
high yellow RPM pair
Albino olive pair
Albino darwin pair
true blue phase GTP pair

just a short list. 
but if i had that collection i would be a happy man who locked everything _very _securely.


----------



## bobby2 (May 6, 2010)

shlanger said:


> _Oxyuranus temporalis_



haha, brave.


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

Albino olive - wish I had the funds!
Chappell Is. Tigers
Kimberley local night tigers
Alice Springs mulgas
Rough-Scale pythons

Question for you Syeph8 - why would anyone in their right mind want to keep keelbacks?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 6, 2010)

I'd love a calm scrubbie with an awesome enclosure ! I would love it!!!!


----------



## Arakssor (May 6, 2010)

Green Tree Python. Wanted one of these for as long as I can remember.
Albino Black Headed Python, I remember seeing a picture of one in a book years ago and I loved it, have no idea what book it was now as I'd love to see the pic again


----------



## Slats (May 6, 2010)

Arakssor said:


> Green Tree Python. Wanted one of these for as long as I can remember.
> Albino Black Headed Python, I remember seeing a picture of one in a book years ago and I loved it, have no idea what book it was now as I'd love to see the pic again


 
Scales and Tales featured it in their first mag.
Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## yommy (May 6, 2010)

albino woma / Rp womas


----------



## Arakssor (May 6, 2010)

> Scales and Tales featured it in their first mag.
> Correct me if i'm wrong



I won't say your wrong, I will say that I've never seen a issue of that mag so its not where I saw it, but will definitely keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 6, 2010)

bandy bandy and a pygmy python


----------



## Albs (May 6, 2010)

Albino GTP !!!!!!!


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Albino olive - wish I had the funds!
> Chappell Is. Tigers
> Kimberley local night tigers
> Alice Springs mulgas
> ...



answer for you mattsnake - i never said i was in my right mind! (but maybe because on occasion i like to be reminded that aussie wildlife can fight back against pests like the cane toad)
question for you mattsnake - seeings as you have night tiger proudly displayed up there in your most sought after category perhaps you can shed light on this for me - boiga irregularis?(obviously subspecies of if it is) or similar species?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 6, 2010)

GREEN TREE PYTHON!!!!! or a hypo or albino bredli?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Albino olive - wish I had the funds!
> Chappell Is. Tigers
> Kimberley local night tigers
> Alice Springs mulgas
> ...


 what is wrong with keelbacks(never heard of them b4)


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> answer for you mattsnake - i never said i was in my right mind! (but maybe because on occasion i like to be reminded that aussie wildlife can fight back against pests like the cane toad)
> question for you mattsnake - seeings as you have night tiger proudly displayed up there in your most sought after category perhaps you can shed light on this for me - boiga irregularis?(obviously subspecies of if it is) or similar species?


 
But have you ever smelt one? lol

Brown tree snake and night tigers are the same species (_Boiga irregularis_) - Night tiger is just a name given to the banded form of brown trees that are found across the top part of Australia, just given that name because they are banded (like a tiger) and are nocturnal. Hope that helps.


----------



## wranga (May 6, 2010)

an allens snake, either green or red


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

wranga said:


> an allens snake, either green or red



You can have all my greens!


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> But have you ever smelt one? lol
> 
> Brown tree snake and night tigers are the same species (_Boiga irregularis_) - Night tiger is just a name given to the banded form of brown trees that are found across the top part of Australia, just given that name because they are banded (like a tiger) and are nocturnal. Hope that helps.


 
yeah that is what i thought. but i havnt done any research so not comfortable saying it with confidence. now i am. and yes have smelled keelbacks. with regular cleaning and no musking it shouldnt present a problem. only one keelback i have seen in captivity, no real funk that i noted (i was paying attention for it as i know the reputation... maybe it was a one of a kind) dottyback has a couple i think, i should pm him and ask about smell


----------



## Jakee (May 6, 2010)

RSP or Pilbara Olive..


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 6, 2010)

Albino GTP


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> yeah that is what i thought. but i havnt done any research so not comfortable saying it with confidence. now i am. and yes have smelled keelbacks. with regular cleaning and no musking it shouldnt present a problem. only one keelback i have seen in captivity, no real funk that i noted (i was paying attention for it as i know the reputation... maybe it was a one of a kind) dottyback has a couple i think, i should pm him and ask about smell



Yeah your gunna get a horrible smell with all colubrids. I just personally can't stand the smell of keelacks - most will say that common tree snakes smell much worse but keelbacks take the cake for me but you can't really smell them anyway unless you touch them and then can't get the smell off your hands.


----------



## Octane (May 6, 2010)

In the available stakes I would really like an albino olive (but have to do a *LOT* of saving) and the unavailable a pair of Morelia Oenpelliensis. Awsome animals.


----------



## PythonPro (May 6, 2010)

a gtp x rsp if it was legal and if i knew what it might look like. something that makes everybody jealous 
http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu357/a1manmarchnband/Picture020-1.jpg


----------



## morgs202 (May 6, 2010)

Octane said:


> and the unavailable a pair of Morelia Oenpelliensis. Awsome animals.


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Yeah your gunna get a horrible smell with all colubrids. I just personally can't stand the smell of keelacks - most will say that common tree snakes smell much worse but keelbacks take the cake for me but you can't really smell them anyway unless you touch them and then can't get the smell off your hands.


 
so far, (touch wood) my CTS and the one i am putting a deposit down on monday have been handled by me on numerous occasions and i am yet to be musked by these two. the one i currently keep has her cage cleaned a little every day except for feed days. i am yet to have any issues with smell. never owned a keelback so i cant say, but i want one, smell or not


----------



## mrbaggins (May 6, 2010)

PythonPro said:


> a gtp x rsp if it was legal and if i knew what it might look like. something that makes everybody jealous
> http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu357/a1manmarchnband/Picture020-1.jpg


 
What is that? (I'm only new to this game )


----------



## syeph8 (May 6, 2010)

mrbaggins said:


> What is that? (I'm only new to this game )


 
green tree python cross rough scale python


----------



## mrbaggins (May 7, 2010)

Oooohh... Was originally lining up a bredli for my second snake, but I like the look of a rough scaled very much.


----------



## PythonPro (May 7, 2010)

Its a female two year old rough scale python. Cost me $1100. I got in early to make sure i got one then he dropped the prices to $900. But im not bitter. Its my favourite snake. I love her.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 7, 2010)

Papuan Taipan


----------



## Colin (May 7, 2010)

breeding my animals gives me a much bigger kick than buying them so Id have to say to breed some new beautiful jungle mutation and to establish them in captivity.

If it was to buy one (not that id have the funds haha) but an albino GTP would be pretty hot


----------



## JedEye (May 7, 2010)

I would love a GTP!!!

The other favorite is the one I have which is the Black and Gold Jungle Python.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 7, 2010)

PythonPro said:


> a gtp x rsp if it was legal and if i knew what it might look like. something that makes everybody jealous
> http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu357/a1manmarchnband/Picture020-1.jpg



What an odd reason to want a snake...


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 7, 2010)

Domestic: Rough Scaled Python, axanthic BHP

Exotic: White Lipped Python (both colour phases), Boelen's Python


----------



## Bec137 (May 7, 2010)

Why an albino GTP? I thought people wanted them for their beautiful green color? Isn't it pretty much just a small white snake without it's color? Or do you want them because they would be rare and you would be the only one with one? Not being a snob, I just don't understand.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 7, 2010)

python - albino Olive or albino BHP 
Snake - Night tiger


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 7, 2010)

Super Zebra Jungle


----------



## BJC-787 (May 7, 2010)

black and white black headed python
inland taipan


----------



## 2.3casper (May 7, 2010)

albino bhp and albino gtp and a jag


----------



## 2.3casper (May 7, 2010)

and a Albino olive on top of what i said before and all in m and f that would be so nice i think im just going to have to keep working and saveing and maybe one day i hope ill get it and why im hopeing for mine i hope every one gets there dream snake too


----------



## shaye (May 8, 2010)

albino blackhead and albino woma  
actually throw in a GTP too haha


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2010)

Dendrelaphis calligaster, imm easily please..


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 9, 2010)

i would love an albino olive.....best snake in the world in my opinion....


----------



## taylor111 (May 9, 2010)

albino oliive 
gtp
rsp


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 9, 2010)

Bec137 said:


> Why an albino GTP? I thought people wanted them for their beautiful green color? Isn't it pretty much just a small white snake without it's color? Or do you want them because they would be rare and you would be the only one with one? Not being a snob, I just don't understand.


 
Albino GTPs are actually all yellow with the occasional white dorsal spots.
There are a few pics floating around the net. They look bloody awesome!

My most wanted snake is ..... A Diamond Intergrade.....


----------



## gecko-mad (May 9, 2010)

Albino GTP, Albino BHP and as for the exotics, a simple ball morph would do be


----------



## gosia (May 9, 2010)

Green tree


----------



## -Matt- (May 9, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Dendrelaphis calligaster, imm easily please..



Agreed!

calligastra +1


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Albino GTPs are actually all yellow with the occasional white dorsal spots.
> There are a few pics floating around the net. They look bloody awesome!


 
Ah i understand!! Yeah i think i could go a few of them ay! Why not!


----------



## percey39 (May 9, 2010)

hmm exotics would be a gaboon viper or african rock python. Aussie would be an albino scrubby, blue gtp and inland taipan. I cant wait till someone produces some albino scrubs


----------



## AUSHERP (May 9, 2010)

right now im really itchin to get a pair of olives, but i would love a jag carpet or gtp


----------



## Waterrat (May 9, 2010)

Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing? 
If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 9, 2010)

wellsii black headed death adder, sydney red death adder, pale headed snake


----------



## percey39 (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


 
The only thing stopping me is space. Every time i make more enclosures and find a spot for them i usually find elapids to fill them instead. I am currtly looking at building a display unit for a gtp, so will most likely be in contact with you next year mate. A gtp is the only species the boss will approve of haha, but when they are already here its too late isnt it.


----------



## Waterrat (May 9, 2010)

percey39 said:


> A gtp is the only species the boss will approve of haha,


 
LOL ... the green softens them up. I know.


----------



## percey39 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah she absolutely loves them. I was going to get one for her for our anniversary, but dont have a set up ready yet.


----------



## ShadowDragon (May 9, 2010)

Acanthophis wellsi and those horrible washed out looking albino olives. Honestly guys, I'm happy to take those poor anaemic looking things off the hands of their breeders. I won't even charge for room and board! Just leave 'em with me and I'll take good care of them, and keep them from offending the general populace with their ugliness.


----------



## paleoherp (May 9, 2010)

wouldn't mind some Bumble bee BHP's


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 9, 2010)

a dead blind snake


----------



## LuckyPhil78 (May 9, 2010)

Gabon Viper or Black Mamba :?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 9, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> a dead blind snake



haha the most stunning snake in any collection,preserved in a vegimite jar,priceless


----------



## dragon170 (May 9, 2010)

exotic would have to be a king cobra awsome snake
native red belly black and albino spotted


----------



## AUSHERP (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


well water rat for me it is just a process sort of thing, jungles bredlis womas bhp, diamonds carpets, olives next, darwins then eventually ill make my way to gtp, where do you go after that???


----------



## thals (May 9, 2010)

Snakes I'm after are a nice adult pair of albino olives, Speckled Browns and some Scaleless Death Adders


----------



## PythonPro (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


 
I was going to buy one last year from the cairns tropical zoo, it was a two year old male for $1500. Unfortunatly i couldnt produce the cash because i wasn't working. Now ive got seven small snakes and id like to get rid of a couple before getting more snakes. because i live with my parants. When i get my own house i will add to my collection a breeding trio of gtp's and a scrub python. I will build them all inclosures and just use my sliterin python rack to breed rats in. expensive rat rack hey?


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 9, 2010)

didn't know we were allowed exotics as well lol....
for exotics i would have to say Gaboon viper for venomous and Yellow Anaconda for non venomous


----------



## -Matt- (May 9, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> haha the most stunning snake in any collection,preserved in a vegimite jar,priceless



I wouldn't waste a perfectly good vegemite jar on a blind snake!


----------



## mark83 (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.




a gtp is on my wishlist and either next season or the one after I will buy one or two. only thing stopping me this year is I've already added 5 snakes to my collection this season and will focus on getting them settled before adding any more.
Hopefully a pair os rsp's too. the other issue is to find the right breeder which judging by some threads on here will take some time.:lol:


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.



The price of them isnt the problem, i think they are wll priced.
I'd love a gtp but for me its other thing to spend my $ on first - morgage,bills, 4 kids etc - just as i get in front something comes out of left field that i have to spend the money that i have been saving for a gtp(and albino darwin).
Just the way life is i suppose.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (May 9, 2010)

Id love the Scaleless Death Adder that was at Wild Expo 2010


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

Womas, Brown Tree Snakes, and when I have enough money a Southern Cross Reptiles RPM. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (May 9, 2010)

Reposting to include a Pic of the Death Adder.













BUT IF THE MRS HAS HER WAY IT WOULD BE A GREEN TREE PYTHON


----------



## syeph8 (May 9, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Dendrelaphis calligaster, imm easily please..


 


Mattsnake said:


> Agreed!
> 
> calligastra +1



Im just gonna call bulldust on this one fellas. once you have a couple of calligaster you will be set? i personally would literally chop off a toe for one of these (and i am very sentimental, especially when it comes to my body parts) but once you have one... what then? im not satisfied that you will be satisfied with just this. especially considering the collections that you both have.



Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


 
for me it is the fact that, although GTP's are costing less and less. who wants to spend 1200 for a **** GTP, just to have a GTP. its hard to find good quality hatchies for sale that are within my price range. space is also an issue and once i move out of the rental market and into my own house i am adding 20 grand to the mortgage for setting up a propper snake space and a hatchie pair of good quality natives.(already added it onto all my current estimations). i like to have hatchies of any snake im owning for the first time. especially if they do a colour shift during this time


----------



## Kurama (May 9, 2010)

Hoplocephalus bungaroides.


----------



## grimace256 (May 9, 2010)

definitely a blue GTP or a blue chondro whatever they are. even just a gtp. but blue is mad


----------



## Mr.James (May 9, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.


 
Honestly for me the main hold ups have been the fact that the $1200-$1400 GTP's usually aren't natives, if they where I would purchase one straight away! & prolapse stories..usually throw me off..

I no longer keep any pythons but would love a GTP for strictly pet/display purposes. 

Native Green Python is my most sought after snake!


----------



## largesnakes (May 10, 2010)

if only ozzy snakes i would say albino black heads
but if any snake in the world i would say Dragon snake probly 1 of the rearest snakes in the world!!!! absolotly stunning google it there anit many pictures around of them but just look at it you will be amazed


----------



## bobby2 (May 10, 2010)

wow, albino green tree python? is that white or does it just stay yellow?? i'm trying to imagine it in my head... what would one of those cost?!


----------



## Arakssor (May 10, 2010)

> Interesting thread. I browsed through and counted 12 people wanting GTP (didn't include those wanting an albino or X).
> As a GTP breeder, I am really interested to know what's stopping (you 12) from getting one? I believe some go for as low as $1200.- so, is it the price or the uncertainty of how easy or hard they're to look after or is it to do with licensing?
> If you're going to respond to this post, please be serious.



For me cost has a lot to do with it. Not having a job I really can't afford to just go out and buy one. Also I live at home with my parents and while I am over 18 I still have to obey rules and that does cover animals. 10 years ago I was very lucky to talk my parents into letting me have a python. 10 years later I have finally gotten my second. I haven't done a lot of research on GTP as at the moment the chances of my owning one are zilch. Hopefully sometime in the future I will own 1 or more, I have always wanted one since I was a kid. Out of curiosity what are GTP like as pets, are they good to handle or just a good python to have on show. Either way doesn't bother me but I have never known what their like to handle.


----------



## Lucafer (May 11, 2010)

Add me to the GTP lovers list. But i also like the Tympanocryptis cephalus dragons. . But I also have to say the Emerald Tree Boa & Veiled Chameleon rate for me as wish list entries.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 11, 2010)

I'm after _perthensis_ next


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 11, 2010)

This is an Albino GTP
Not my image, was found on google.





Here's the website
http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/


----------



## towball (May 11, 2010)

BHP love them. i get mine at end of this mouth been waiting a long time.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 30, 2010)

Rough Scaled Python for sure!


----------



## krefft (May 30, 2010)

Super Zebra


----------



## dangermouse (May 30, 2010)

albino bhp


----------



## jamesbecker (May 30, 2010)

BHP or a very rich red bredli


----------



## garthy (May 30, 2010)

albino olive!!


----------



## dottyback (May 30, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Dendrelaphis calligaster, imm easily please..


 
I am going to add "arafura file snake''


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 22, 2010)

That's not an ezy one to answer......Ball python, any morph will do they just have too many beauty morphs to choose only one.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 22, 2010)

albino darwin and GTP morph


----------



## cockney red (Aug 22, 2010)

Scrubby......soon!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 22, 2010)

peruvian red tailed boa


----------



## yommy (Aug 22, 2010)

RSP - 6 days to go - come on next week..........


----------



## bump73 (Aug 22, 2010)

pied ball python


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dottyback is after my heart!


----------



## DonnB (Aug 22, 2010)

Eyelash viper or a rattler.


----------



## zeke (Aug 22, 2010)

bhp


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 22, 2010)

gtp,bhp, djarra death adder, rbb, inland taipan <


----------



## shortstuff61 (Aug 23, 2010)

An Albino Olive or an Axanthic BHP would be nice!


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 23, 2010)

at the moment its a candy cane night tiger,...ill be rewarding myself with one once i have payed off my 25K tax debt! 
(as long as my research reveals theyre fine on rodents, dont wanna do the fish thing)


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 23, 2010)

Albino Olive
Ablino BHP
Albino Woma 
Albino Maccs
Greg Maxwells GTP in the more complete chondro ( Ella Diablo ) WOW !!!
yellow long eyelash viper ( only if we could  )
an the list would go on


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 23, 2010)

being realistic to my budget and stuff.. probably a bright red hypo bredli or a high yellow grosford diamond


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2010)

Rough Scale
GTP
Olive
Woma
BHP
Maulga


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 23, 2010)

ANY snake I can talk my hubby into letting me have!!!!!!!!! LOL Although, I did manage to sneak a lovely Coastal girl past him, due to it's perceived temperament!. (read the thread My son has come of age!!!) She's been pretty calm(ish) since I got her, depsite my son's cries that she's a killer!! 
Now.. what's next??............... rubs hands together!! heh heh


----------



## D3pro (Aug 23, 2010)

Blood python and a Rainbow Boa


----------



## deebo (Aug 23, 2010)

albino bhp (willing to sell body parts for one) or ball pythons simply because there is so many morphs to work with.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 23, 2010)

Um well since I already have 2 gtps maybe a jag or rainbow boa or a emerald tree boa ohh and a albino of sum sort? Also would love Ella diablo


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Colubrids!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 23, 2010)

David Evans said:


> albino bhp (willing to sell body parts for one)


 
yours or someone else's?


----------



## yommy (Aug 23, 2010)

i'd give my left one for an albino woma


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 23, 2010)

no ones mentioned (i dont think) but i want a pale headed snake.. or a hypo albino jungle =)


----------



## tWiStEd (Aug 23, 2010)

Any Mexican Pit Viper for sure! they're all pretty cool.


----------



## Ctenophorus (Aug 23, 2010)

Reticulated or Burmese if from overseas, albino scrubbie or broad-headed snake for me please


----------



## deebo (Aug 23, 2010)

D3pro said:


> yours or someone else's?


 
are you volunteering? =)


----------



## blakehose (Aug 23, 2010)

An Aussie GTP, and a Fierce snake.... lot's of time before I get either of those!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 23, 2010)

David Evans said:


> are you volunteering? =)



You can have my kidney if I get it on weekends?


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2010)

Albino lavender Burmese or tiger retic


----------



## blakehose (Aug 23, 2010)

kupper said:


> Albino lavender Burmese or tiger retic


 
Agreed. And a Boa


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 23, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> no ones mentioned (i dont think) but i want a pale headed snake.. or a hypo albino jungle =)



lol hypo albino jungle


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 23, 2010)

_Ramphotyphlops nigrescens_


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 23, 2010)

whats wrong with wanting a hypo albino jungle =)


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 23, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> whats wrong with wanting a hypo albino jungle =)


 
albino has no melanine ie no black, hypo is reduced black ... hypo albino jungle cannot exist


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 23, 2010)

so if you had a whole clutch of hypos and one turned out to be pure white with red eyes xD it wouldnt be hypo albino?


----------



## thals (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd love some nice banded acanthophis wellsi and some boelens too, ooh and a nice pair of inland tais for good measure


----------



## norwich (Aug 23, 2010)

Gaboon Viper


----------



## Sigourd (Aug 23, 2010)

Regular run of the mill Olive Python (I pick her up next week) and a pair of SA Womas (they just look awesome)


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 23, 2010)

GTP ,Roughie also throw in a albino Olive to go over my latest new loves


----------



## Wallypod (Aug 24, 2010)

anything with scales...saying that i'd really like a bts.


----------



## yommy (Aug 28, 2010)

just got her today, my collection is now complete  or for a while, well that's what i promised the wife anyway


----------



## burger (Aug 28, 2010)

dotti1990 said:


> so if you had a whole clutch of hypos and one turned out to be pure white with red eyes xD it wouldnt be hypo albino?


 
No.

It would be an albino.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 28, 2010)

Albino Darwin 
and a real stunning bringht yellow jungle 
albino gtp


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 28, 2010)

yommy said:


> just got her today, my collection is now complete  or for a while, well that's what i promised the wife anyway


 
can't be complete, unless you already had a male to go with her.....


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 28, 2010)

rough scaled python - hopefully have one in a couple of months, waiting to hear from breeder, an albino gtp would be awesome too


----------



## yommy (Aug 29, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> can't be complete, unless you already had a male to go with her.....


 
To true Ozzie Pythons, that one is already in the pipeline for next season, my mate has a few females already gravid 

But DO NOT tell the wife


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 29, 2010)

yommy said:


> just got her today, my collection is now complete  or for a while, well that's what i promised the wife anyway


 
He,he,he

You always need a m/f pair, otherwise they get depressed and lonely and you can't have that 

Congratulations, they are the nicest snakes ever (Almost Magic)

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## red_belly_blacks (Oct 14, 2010)

green pit viper


----------



## smigga (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd like a blue phase GTP or an inland taipan=)


----------



## 1issie (Oct 14, 2010)

smigga said:


> I'd like a blue phase GTP or an inland taipan=)



yeah same here!!!


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Oct 14, 2010)

ooh i would love a tanami woma, and a big black headed python and any hypermelanistic python hehe


----------



## dansocks (Oct 14, 2010)

rainbow boa


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 14, 2010)

ball python


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 14, 2010)

Only one snake on my wish list, and that's an albino tiger snake. I've seen the pics of one and have been in love with it ever since!.....sigh.....


----------



## FusionMorelia (Oct 14, 2010)

im a sucker for true aussie snakes no designer bs just aa nice roughie and mabey a scrubbie


----------



## dragonboy69 (Oct 14, 2010)

an Albino Stimson or an albino BHP


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 14, 2010)

Black and white diamond for me, and i WILL have one,... one day


----------



## Damiieen (Oct 14, 2010)

The snakes I really want are a BHP, high yellow diamond, and a albino GTP if they exist (never seen one) if you have pics pm or post please.


----------



## gunny (Oct 14, 2010)

jamesbecker said:


> albino has no melanine ie no black, hypo is reduced black ... hypo albino jungle cannot exist


They do exist and are reffered to as sunglows (genetic hypo with albino) the hypo produces less black which means more colour in your albinos and less white through them. Not having a go at ya mate just thought you may like to know.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 15, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> The snakes I really want are a BHP, high yellow diamond, and a albino GTP if they exist (never seen one) if you have pics pm or post please.



If you read through the thread there was one posted earlier.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/sought-snake-135979/page/7#post1706726


----------

